# schöne Animationen auf 2D Canvas



## fallencake (9. Mai 2010)

Hi
Ich bastle gerade an einem kleinen 2d Weltraumgame rum und frage mich nun wie ich einen Laser (für den ich im Mom einfach drawLine benutze) oder eine Explosion durch eine schöne Animation ersetzen kann.
Mit Photoshop die Einzelbilder zeichnen und dann nacheinander einblenden oder gibts etwas in Java mit dem zeichnen & Filter anwenden kann? (Abgesehen von drawLine etc).

Wie bringt man ne Explosion etc auf ein 2d Canvas?


Vielen Dank schonmal und hoffe jemand kann mir einen guten Tipp geben.

Grüsse


----------



## Steev (9. Mai 2010)

Ich verwende Animationsobjekte (Zeichenobjekte) denen ich eine Reihe von Einzelbildern zuweise und nacheinander abspielen lasse. Ich denke, die performanteste Methode ist tatsächlich eine Explosionsanimation etc. über eine Reihe von Einzelbildern zu erstellen. Was natürlich auch möglich ist, und teilweise besser aussehen kann, ist Partikel zu benutzen. Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass bei vielen Partikeln schnell die Framerate nach unten geht und zum anderen Partikel etwas aufwendiger zu programmieren sind, als "Frame"-Animationen.

Hier mal ein Link, der für das Thema vieleicht interessant sein könnte:
SourceForge.net Repository - [rpgenesis] Index of /trunk/src/RPGenesis/com/rpgenesis

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Quaxli (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würde auch erst mal auf Einzelbilder, wie von Steev beschrieben, zurück greifen. Wenn's dann immer noch nicht gefällt, kannst Du Dich ja immer noch in Partikelsysteme einlesen. Ich würde aber mal vermuten, daß der Großteil der 2D-Spiele auf Einzelanimationen setzt.


----------



## jemandzehage (20. Mai 2010)

Da ich denke, dass du keine Lust hast dich wirklich mit vielen Graphiken herumzuschlagen, solltest auf Seite zurück greifen, die sowas schon anbieten. Zum Beispiel: 

Reiner Tilesets

Da gibt es zwar nicht so viel mit Raumschiffen, aber da gibt es ein Forum, wo ganz viele Graphikverrückte rumhängen und sich mit sowas beschäftigen. Ich hab auf jeden Fall in den ganzen Bildern immer viel Motivation zur spieleprogrammierung gefunden.


----------



## LP_SE (27. Mai 2010)

Das projekt würde mich mal interessieren, könntest du mal den Quellcode hochladen?


----------

